# Owner carry wanted in MO



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

We are a quiet,stable family and we are looking for a place on 5 to 10 acres in Missouri, where we can raise our goats, gardens,chickens and children in peace and quiet. We would love something in the Salem area but anywhere in southern MO would work fine. We can't get traditional financing so we need it to be owner carry. We have a small amount for down payment, so it would need to be a place where the required down payment isn't an arm,leg and our first born child. The maximum monthly amount we can afford is 500.00 a month but we would really prefer to stay around 400.00 if possible. Mobile homes are fine. Fixer uppers are okay as long as the roof isn't falling in, the floors aren't sagging and the house isn't leaning at a ninety degree angle. A small barn of some sort would be nice, even if it needs some work.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Try www.onlineoml.com there is some broker financed property in here


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you so much! I will comb through it and see what I can find.


----------



## Robert-&-Cindy (Feb 12, 2010)

Call Don Ross in Alton MO


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.ozarkland.com/index.html


> Congratulations, you're pre-approved for 100% financing on any property listed on this page.
> 
> No Down Payment
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If this is where you wish to be, I'd make more than the monthly required payment (9% is pretty high right now). Otherwise, I thought the properties looked nice, but don't know how far out lilprairiemutt wants to be.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I`m not impressed very much with Ozarkland unless you want to get lost in the world. I think for timber, dirt roads, high intrest rates, no thank you. I can buy prime farm ground that will grow something for less per acre than these. But I could also buy some timber ground out in the boonies for much less. We do have a limit of 5 acre lots here, but you could buy some around here for much less than what these sell for. I know some of you guys like this kinda thing, but I like to drive there everyday, see other people once and awhile, well what ever, not my cup of tea. Thanks Marc.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

This is her mother and I think we have foound what we are looking for. Thank you all for your help


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

prairiedog said:


> This is her mother and I think we have foound what we are looking for. Thank you all for your help


Wonderful that you found what you're looking for. Please tell us about it when the paperwork is done.

Photos are great things also, if you care to share later.

Angie


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes we are still settling the details will post pics when all is done. Hope to be moved by May


----------

